# Burning pine bedding pellets?



## abloy (Jan 29, 2012)

In the month that I've had a stove, I've tried pretty much every brand of pellet available within a hour or two of home, and they're all lower end (hardwood only) stuff compared to what guys on the East and West coast get.  I did notice the local farm store has Pine bedding pellets for horses, and I'm tempted to grab a bag or two.  

They're something like $6.50/bag, but that's still cheaper than oil, and white pine is something like 9600btu/lb, and low ash according to google. 

I don't know about moisture, though I'd think that it would be about the same as pellet fuel by the time it sits around on the retailer's shelf for month on end. 

Anyone every try this?


----------



## smoke show (Jan 29, 2012)

Other memebers from Ohio are getting Somersets and Propellets which get decent reviews.

Actually Somersets get good reviews.

I've seen bedding pellets around here but they're not any cheaper, like you stated. I also have a bad feeling they would be loaded with fines.

I'm pretty sure member Czech has burned bedding pellets maybe wanna PM him if your still serious about it.


----------



## jrsdws (Jan 29, 2012)

I just test burned some pine pellets sold by a local lumberyard and sold for either bedding or fuel pellets.  The lumberyard has a huge business making and selling stair stringers.  They take their scrap and grind it all down and pelletize it right on site.  For $4.00 a bag I thought maybe I had hit the lotto for pellets available locally!

Unfortunately, they really didn't do well in either my stove or my furnace.  Throughout every heat level on my stove, I consistently got an average of 35-40 degrees less heat in the exchange tubes (meat thermometer) than with Somersets.

They required alot more air and produced alot more ash than Somersets, also.

Give them a test burn but don't buy in big to do it.


----------



## abloy (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought a bag of the bedding pellets to try, so we'll see, once I get done with the couple of bags of Lignetics (blue label) I'm trying right now. The Lignetics Blue label are very dusty with lots of long pellets, which was pretty disappointing.  

I can get Magic Spark (also Fiber By-Products, so same as pro-pellet?) pretty easily, and they're the best that I've tried so far for overall performance, but I thought they were pretty much considered shoulder season, mid-range pellets?


----------



## The Other One (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe that one is not suppossed to burn pine in a stove or firepace because it will cause excess creocite build up.  I recently purchased some North American Pellets from Lowes that state Premium & state Hard and Softwood on the bag.  I am a little concerned because softwood is pine and other woods that I have heard cause excess creocite.  I didn't notice this untill I got them home.  I am going to be watching the stove closely as I burn these to monitor for extra build up.  I have been burning one of these bags opposite a hardwood bagand it seems the glass gets blacker with this bag.


----------



## smoke show (Jan 29, 2012)

The Other One said:
			
		

> I believe that one is not suppossed to burn pine in a stove or firepace because it will cause excess creocite build up.  I recently purchased some North American Pellets from Lowes that state Premium & state Hard and Softwood on the bag.  I am a little concerned because softwood is pine and other woods that I have heard cause excess creocite.  I didn't notice this untill I got them home.  I am going to be watching the stove closely as I burn these to monitor for extra build up.  I have been burning one of these bags opposite a hardwood bagand it seems the glass gets blacker with this bag.



Not the case with pellets.

After the fiber is dried and compressed theres not much difference.


----------



## hoverfly (Jan 29, 2012)

The Other One said:
			
		

> I believe that one is not suppossed to burn pine in a stove or firepace because it will cause excess creocite build up. I recently purchased some North American Pellets from Lowes that state Premium & state Hard and Softwood on the bag. I am a little concerned because softwood is pine and other woods that I have heard cause excess creocite. I didn't notice this untill I got them home. I am going to be watching the stove closely as I burn these to monitor for extra build up. I have been burning one of these bags opposite a hardwood bagand it seems the glass gets blacker with this bag.




Pellet stoves burn hotter than a fire place or older wood stoves. Therefore no creosote is produced, it called complete combustion.  If there is any creosote, then your pellet stove is not working right.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 29, 2012)

The Other One said:
			
		

> I believe that one is not suppossed to burn pine in a stove or firepace because it will cause excess creocite build up.  I recently purchased some North American Pellets from Lowes that state Premium & state Hard and Softwood on the bag.  I am a little concerned because softwood is pine and other woods that I have heard cause excess creocite.  I didn't notice this untill I got them home.  I am going to be watching the stove closely as I burn these to monitor for extra build up.  I have been burning one of these bags opposite a hardwood bagand it seems the glass gets blacker with this bag.



If you do a bit of research you'll discover that the best overall pellets are from softwood, specifically Douglass fir.

I've sent tons of pellets of softwoods, hardwoods, and blends of hard and soft woods through my beast, as long as the stove is kept clean and provided with proper air there is no creosote produced that condenses out.

All wood produces some creosote the problem only happens if it condenses out in a properly operating pellet stove this doesn't take place.

This actually applies to all stoves, what gets folks in trouble is the low temperature long slow incomplete burns and the large flue sizes and easy to cool single walled venting.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 29, 2012)

The Other One said:
			
		

> I believe that one is not suppossed to burn pine in a stove or firepace because it will cause excess creocite build up.  I recently purchased some North American Pellets from Lowes that state Premium & state Hard and Softwood on the bag.  I am a little concerned because softwood is pine and other woods that I have heard cause excess creocite.  I didn't notice this untill I got them home.  I am going to be watching the stove closely as I burn these to monitor for extra build up.  I have been burning one of these bags opposite a hardwood bagand it seems the glass gets blacker with this bag.



I burn Pine in my woodstove almost daily.... Pine is fine if its seasoned. (Properly - by properly, I dont mean a month / wood takes a year once split, and thats lower moisture or softer woods).

Go to the upper Northwest part of the US or Canada. All they have is Pine to burn. Pine doesnt cause creosote. Not seasoning wood and burning at low temps creates the condensation in the wood the condense in the chimney. This cooling gas is your creosote.. 

Burning Oak that has not seasoned properly (needs 2-3 yrs / dont believe me? ask the Wood Shed Forum here) can create more creosote than Pine.

Thats a myth. Pine causes chimney fires because the operator burned lots of wet wood and formed a ton of creosote and then threw in some Pine and super heated the stove (or a proper burning temp that he was unable to attain before) and lit off the creosote.

Anyways.....

Abloy, where abouts are you located?? As Smoke Show stated above, Somersets and Pro Pellets are some of the better pellets around my parts (Medina, Ashland, Lorain, Cuyahoga Counties). Lignetics (green label and Presto logs) are pretty good also (in my stove). I have tried about 12 or 13 different brands throughout the years and would love to try a few bags of these Pine pellets.. Dont succumb to the old wives tale...


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 29, 2012)

A couple years ago we attended a horse health seminar (we board horse here at the ranch) and the seminar was heald at the local big farm store.

They had a raffle for those attending and I won a ton of bedding pellets.

Yup, yup, stuffed them suckers down the pellet stove. They worked just fine.

If the prices was low I would use them all the time.

Fact is though, that the nut shells are sooooooooooooooooo much cheaper that I only buy a few bags of pellets as a backup for the Quad in case of really super cold or of one of the whits goes down.

Bedding pellets are a tad more crubbly but still good fuel.

Years ago we bought a couple tones of "heartland" pellets and these were a pine pellet.

Smelled good.  We used to keep a pail of them open to add fragrance to the house

Snowy


----------



## Czech (Jan 29, 2012)

Good memory smoke show. Yep, that'd be me, burn 'em if ya got 'em. I was burning pine horse bedding last year, one of the best pellets I've burned. I believe they came from the same factory as fuel pellets, just different bag. I want to say Blazers but I'm not sure, getting old. This goes back to rule number one. Buy a couple bags and burn them and see how they go. Or call you local nut factory in Snowy's case. I've never been one to say 'ain't gonna work', you need to show me. Horse Chow, now that's a different story!


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 29, 2012)

Back in early 2001 we had a pellet shortage. Our local feed store had a hard time getting wood pellets. But They could easily get horse bedding. I burned about 2 tons that season. Only issue I had with them is the fines we really bad. I had to vacuum the hopper couple times a week. Problem for me is bedding pellets are not cheaper than wood pellets, So not worth it for me. If I could save some money I'd burn them no problems. 

This was the same year I learned that pine is fine in a pellet eater. All the other pellet burners I knew were passing over these and paying huge money for the hardwood pellets at the time. I was hooked on softies ever since. Now a days the softies fetch more money and are considered top shelf. It was great while it lasted. I also got spoiled with some west coast Douglas fir and ponderosa pine pellets that season.


----------



## joe_pinehill (Jan 29, 2012)

I used bedding pellets in 2008 and 2009 in between orders by the ton of stove pellets.  Only because the local suppliers were out of stove pellets.  They burned fine, maybe a little more ash.  But they were more expensive and I paid sales tax on them.   Makes you wonder why people dont use stove pellets for bedding.


----------



## The Other One (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks fro info.  I always thought it was strange that pine would cause more creosote.


----------



## Salty (Jan 29, 2012)

softwood horse bedding at pellets direct $175 picked up a ton....

Funny to see this I was just wondering myself how they'd burn 

Really think the fines would be bad or is that just from handling?


----------



## smoke show (Jan 29, 2012)

I've seen some in clear bags around here.

Looked like excessive fines.

Maybe its different with different mills.

Don't think the animals would mind if there is fines in their bedding.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 29, 2012)

joe_pinehill said:
			
		

> I used bedding pellets in 2008 and 2009 in between orders by the ton of stove pellets.  Only because the local suppliers were out of stove pellets.  They burned fine, maybe a little more ash.  But they were more expensive and I paid sales tax on them.   Makes you wonder why people dont use stove pellets for bedding.



You can use some stove pellets, however there are certain woods that some pellets are made from the shouldn't be used, for example if it is for horses hardwood or blend mixes containing Walnut, likewise if you raise poultry any pellet containing cedar.

The stove pellets are generally marked with warnings about this in some manner.


----------



## Salty (Jan 29, 2012)

I gave bags of cedar (red, alaskan, port orford) sawdust to a guy for 3 years in exchange for fresh eggs. Never bothers his chickens.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 29, 2012)

Salty said:
			
		

> I gave bags of cedar (red, alaskan, port orford) sawdust to a guy for 3 years in exchange for fresh eggs. Never bothers his chickens.



How was he using the sawdust and was he using it around his chicks?

ETA: http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/118774/watch-out-for-cedar-shavings

There are dozens of horror stories about cedar and especially peeps.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 29, 2012)

smoke show said:
			
		

> I've seen some in clear bags around here.
> 
> Looked like excessive fines.
> 
> ...



A birdie from the inside told me a long time ago that there isn't anything different in the bedding mix fiber as far as the softwoods. Just plan old SPF fiber. They also didn't sift/screen them as much. Fines are exceptable in the bedding pellets because its still absorbs. Mostly what its for. Many just use chips/shavings for the bedding.


----------



## Salty (Jan 29, 2012)

Smokey I don't know he never complained and I enjoyed the eggs


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 29, 2012)

Salty said:
			
		

> Smokey I don't know he never complained and I enjoyed the eggs



I got into the chicken keeping thing a few years ago as a means to relax, help with the gardening, and having both fresh eggs and meat.

I spent a lot of time both reading and talking with long time chicken raisers, the oils in cedar are a respiratory problem for chickens and in particular peeps (chicks).  You can get away with using it if you mix it with a much larger quantity of other material or make sure it is used in a very well ventilated area.

Once the oils have dissipated there is no problem.

The #1 material for use as litter is pine shavings or bedding pellets.

I use pine shavings and for raising peeps even those get covered for the first few days, primarily so the peeps learn to tell their food from the litter.

Which reminds me of yet another reason to get crud out of my garage, I need some space to raise some peeps.  Order time is fast approaching.


----------



## smoke show (Jan 30, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> smoke show said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly why I'm reluctant to purchase, especially with the price being the same.


----------



## abloy (Jan 31, 2012)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Abloy, where abouts are you located?? As Smoke Show stated above, Somersets and Pro Pellets are some of the better pellets around my parts (Medina, Ashland, Lorain, Cuyahoga Counties). Lignetics (green label and Presto logs) are pretty good also (in my stove). I have tried about 12 or 13 different brands throughout the years and would love to try a few bags of these Pine pellets.. Dont succumb to the old wives tale...



I'm in NW ohio near toledo.  Off the top of my head, I've only seen the following pellets :

Magic Spark (probably the best, though that's probably like being the world's tallest midget)
Wayne-Davis, softwood, (bought while on vacation near Grand Rapids, MI, great heat, low ash, but jagged ends that jam in the hopper, )
Natures Heat (Pennington, pretty high ash)
Michigan (low heat, high ash)
Lignetics Blue (Mediocre)
Ez-Heat (Mediocre)
Ozark Hardwood Product(bought 2 bags, haven't tried) 

The bedding pellets I bought were from American Wood Fibers:

http://www.awf.com/american_wood_fibers_americas_choice_pellets.htm

They smell awesome, like a christmas tree.  I guess we'll see how they burn in a few days!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 31, 2012)

abloy said:
			
		

> DexterDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you like the Magic Sparks (Pro Pellets), then you will love Somersets. Lots of members from Michigan burn them and I know the Menards near Sandusky has them. So they have to be somewhere around your neighborhood.

They are a very small pellet. Very consistent in size and Very Hot. The hottest pellet I have burned
 Pro Pellets are no slouch, but Somersets are much cheaper (Menards has sales a couple times a yr for $175 a ton) and hotter. 

I live about 50 minutes Southeast of Cedar Point in a little town in Ashland Co. 

Nice to see a lot of members coming on board from Ohio


----------



## abloy (Jan 31, 2012)

The two Menards stores around me only have Magic Spark, it was on sale a month ago, but now its back up to $4/bag or so. 

Does any other chain in Northern OH carry Somerset?  

I did get a couple bags of Hardwood Heat, i.e. Hamers, from a tractor supply store in Defiance, OH, but they seemed to make clinkers pretty badly. 

-Bob


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 31, 2012)

Around me, there are several stores that carry Somersets. There is a Farm and Hardware store that has them,  along with the Menards in Ontario (Mansfield) and the Menards in Massillon. 

After 3 yrs of burning them side by side with Pro Pellets (used Pro Pellets exclusively my 1st year, through dealer). I have finally realized that if I wait long enough, someone will have a good sale and I can stock up. 

Last year,  there was talks of Fiber shortages and price hikes. So I bought whatever burned good, that was at a good price (got 9 ton in 3 months, never spent over $190 for 1 of the ton). So I have plenty of fuel to sit on and wait for "bargain" deals on Somersets. So far I have 2 ton stashed. Trying not to burn them. But I plan on buying Somersets exclusively. Unless there is a great deal on Pro Pellets (or any Fiber by Products pellet brands). 

If you can find some, I would suggest trying them out. They are a good, low ash, high heat, and consistent fiber pellet. IMO


----------

